# Baby sweating in moby wrap



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried the moby out for the first time with my three week old, in the hug hold/tummy to tummy position. She really liked it in there and was sleeping happily, but when I kissed her head I noticed she was sweating. I took her out and she was sweating on most of her head, so she was way too hot in there. It's only 72 here today and we had the a/c on too, so it's not hot. She was only wearing a short sleeve onesie. Will the moby get more comfortable for her temperature wise as winter approaches? Or as she gets older? How do other people get around this issue?


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

It's really normal for babies and toddlers to sweat when they are sleeping. my daughter would sweat on her head only wearing a diaper in an air-conditioned room, so I personally wouldn't worry about it unless she starts sweating when not asleep.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

my 3 week old sweats bullets in the moby, even when wearing just short sleeved onesie in an air conditioned room. but when i feel his skin, he doesnt seem overheated, just warm and toasty









but he also sweats when swaddled with a light blanket


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a February baby and I'd put her in the moby wearing only a diaper and short sleeve onesie and she'd be plenty warm. I loved not having to wrap her in layers but can definitely imagine us overheating had it been spring or summer!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Stretchy wraps are kind of hot IMO. It was great for DD who was an October baby but I hardly used it for DS (April). A woven wrap was cooler as was a mei tai and a ring sling. You can make a cheap woven wrap out of gauze for the summer months which would be fine for a smaller baby.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

i used cotton gauze wrap in the hotter months and naked baby lol

www.wearyourbaby.com learn how to DIY wraps.


----------

